# PIC con Sony Ericsson



## Dani27v (Oct 7, 2007)

Hola, se que anteriormente se ha comentado algo sobre este tema, puedo confirmaros que he estado leyendo la mayoria de los post que se han publicado en este foro, pero aún asi me asaltan algunas dudas y quisiera hacero la siguiente consulta:

Voy a utilizar un sony ericsson el K700i, para ello habia pensado primero de comprarme el cable de datos rs232 y primero probar desde el hiperterminal, luego si asi me funciona , utilizare un 16f877 con puerto usart para la comunicación, lo que no estoy seguro si esto funciaonara:

Si utilizo el mismo cable, con el que he echo las pruebas en le hiperterminal, sin cortarlo lo conecto al puerto del pic ( haria una pcb con un conector sub9 ) y lo conecto directo al pic , bueno colocando una resistencia en serie de 470 y un diodo zener de 3,6v en la liena de tx del pic y la rx del k700i funcionaria,? o debode  de utilizar el otro metodo con los transistores que tambien se describe en este foto?

Un saludo y gracias a todos,

Dani.


----------



## aerodesliza (Oct 7, 2007)

Yo estaba haciendo lo mismo peor debes tomar una cosa en cuenta que tu celular la comunicación no es Serial si no USB, aunque veas que el hyperterminal trabaja y lo detecta es solo porque este hace una comunicación "Serial" emulada pero en verdad es USB. Si quieres puedes intertarlo ya que nunca lo hice peros segun analice es asi. 

Saludos


----------

